# Texans done brung it!!



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Man oh man, I am going to miss my home. I came home today and found a smoking crater where my lovely 130 year old home once sat. What could have possibly caused such destruction???

I looked around and found the incendiary device, no, wait, make that DEVICES!! This was apparently a 3 stage blast! Chubzerous started it
( http://www.cigarlive.com/forum/showthread.php?p=209626#post209626 ) but what brought down the house (literally) was the joint attack by Cypress & Samsgrl28!

These twin tobacco terrorists chose to gang up on me just because of three little words uttered by me: "Bring it on!", as I was first to respond to their thread - http://www.cigarlive.com/forum/showthread.php?t=14823

Little did I know know, THAT IT WOULD BE BRUNG!!

Check out the pics for details, a State of Texas twin-blade cutter and about 32 sticks combined (way too many to list). Many are favorites, quite a few I have never tried before. But at the core of this mega-ton monster, there lies the littlest warhead - a Nub Cameroon! Unbelievable - can't wait to light this bad boy!

All I can say is I asked for it - and boy did I ever get it! Thanx to both of you for a very generous (and destructive) bomb! Houses are everywhere but good people are harder to come by - you too are shining representatives of this fine forum!

Texas may have gotten the upper hand, for now................for now........:mrcool:


----------



## marns45 (Aug 3, 2007)

WOW! what a hit!


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Damn dude do you have good insurance??


----------



## samsgrl28 (Jul 11, 2007)

We weren't lying when we said arsenal being loaded.


----------



## cybervee-cl (Oct 24, 2007)

:huh_oh: :mumbles:


Whoops ....................

Massive destruction at the hands of 'dem dare Texans'!


----------



## cdowden3691 (Nov 13, 2007)

Sam and Martha,

Way to go, that's bringing down the house, literally.....

Smokin Hot BOMB you lit him up with there...

Doin Texas Proud!!!


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

samsgrl28 said:


> We weren't lying when we said arsenal being loaded.


You made a believer out of me!:biggrin: Thanx again!


----------



## The EVP (Dec 21, 2007)

Uh-oh....


----------



## samsgrl28 (Jul 11, 2007)

mhlatke said:


> You made a believer out of me!:biggrin: Thanx again!


Glad we made our point. :biggrin: Enjoy!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

sweet hit


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Enjoy your NUB. That was loaded at the last minute on Sunday after our Military Going Away Herf. They passed out ammo when we walked in the door for a just in case situation.


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Texans know how to strike home


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

Great hit!!! That's an amazing selection!


----------



## m69c44 (Nov 5, 2007)

_The Roof The Roof The Roof is on fire_..............Great hit:eeek::eeek:


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

Now I'm scared


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

you see its not fair I'm gonna cry foul you guys all got some nubs down there and are gonna start hitting with them.


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

WOW That was an amazing hit Sam!!!
I love the cutter


----------



## Habana-cl (Nov 7, 2007)

What a selection. very nice Flint


----------



## wolfdreamtattoo (Mar 6, 2007)

Don't mess with Texas, not just a slogan. Words to live by. Great hit guys, way to represent. Glad I'm on your side. I am on your side right?:baffled:


----------



## Tha Criddler (Jul 26, 2007)

That is a cigar beat down...damn.


----------



## chip1922 (Jan 13, 2008)

Is there any sticks let in Texas?


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

thats good stuff right there!


----------



## patefengreen (Sep 27, 2007)

Tag-teaming at it's best! Awesome!


----------



## Sea Jay (Jan 28, 2008)

Lots of maduros! 

Texas is back in the game!


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Very nice!


----------



## chubzerous (Jun 9, 2007)

Wow, that is awsome. Great job "bringing it"!


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Cypress said:


> Enjoy your NUB. That was loaded at the last minute on Sunday after our Military Going Away Herf. They passed out ammo when we walked in the door for a just in case situation.


Could not sleep last night knowing that Nub was in my home - lit it up about 10:30 and really enjoyed it, until about 12:15. Sam has got a winner! Can't wait to try the others in the line - especially the Habano 466.
Thanx again - Mike


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

mhlatke said:


> Could not sleep last night knowing that Nub was in my home - lit it up about 10:30 and really enjoyed it, until about 12:15. Sam has got a winner! Can't wait to try the others in the line - especially the Habano 466.
> Thanx again - Mike


Glad you enjoyed it.


----------



## canney (Sep 2, 2007)

Hell of a hit right there


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

wolfdreamtattoo said:


> Don't mess with Texas, not just a slogan. Words to live by. Great hit guys, way to represent. Glad I'm on your side. I am on your side right?:baffled:


That's some funny $hit, Right there!!!


----------



## Brazilla-cl (Feb 20, 2008)

Great Hit with very nice sticks!


----------



## Petite_Flavored_Sweetie (Feb 5, 2008)

think you have enough to smoke?


----------



## Darren's Godiva (Jul 16, 2007)

Nice hit guys. Way to go!


----------



## SMOKING HANDSOME DUDE (May 24, 2007)

Now That's A Hit, Texas Style


----------



## htown (Jan 31, 2008)

Texas Rules Supreme!!!!!


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Wow I missed this and Rhonda's Nub bomb was the first, but I was wrong!! Great hit Sam, Mike you need to post this at NubLive!!!


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Petite_Flavored_Sweetie said:


> think you have enough to smoke?


Should be good through the weekend!:lol:


----------



## vegasgirl (Jul 1, 2007)

Nice hit Martha!

Sam, you're one lucky man!!!!


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

Very very nice...I think we cheezed them off.


----------

